# شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد - تمن الشرا



## bisho102 (24 أبريل 2008)

يا جماعة الشريط جامد جدا  جدا  و كل الترانيم جامدة   وهتلقوة فى كل المكاتب وبجد الشريط تحفة  وفى لون جديد للترنيمة الكنسية
الترانيم جوا الشريط
1 اولاد ملك الملوك(شعار الفريق)
2 تمن الشرا
3مش بيموت
4ياريت سنينى يرجعوا(الترنيمة الاصلية بصوت سامح عبيد)
5 الفرحة معاك بتكمل
6حب المسيح
7صلبو حبيبى
8لحن ابنشويس
9ابو اليتامى
10 انا لو يوم متألم

برومو الشريط 
للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------



## miromimo (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ربنا يعوض محبتك


----------



## beshoyzarif (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## miromimo (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

فين مكان التحميل


----------



## kero ezzat (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## فريد_فايز (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

فين مكان التحميل


----------



## ميزوا (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

الشريط اكيد حلو 
بس فين مكان اللينكات


----------



## peter00000 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peter00000 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

fen el taranem


----------



## سيلفلنا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

*هاى يا بيشو ميرسى على الاخبار بس الشريط منزلش خالص فى المكتبات الكنسية ممكن اعرف الاقيه فين و يا ريت لو نتعبك تنزلنا الشريط لو مش هينزل فى المكتبات يا ريت تقولنا الاخبار بالضبط
و لا انت من عادتك انك تشوقنا و تسيبنا كدة 
مستنين الرد​*


----------



## فريد_فايز (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ربنا يعوض محبتك فين مكان التحميل


----------



## vena21 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

انا عارفه ترنيمه ياريت سنينى يرجعوا و سمعتها جميله قوى بس انا مش لاقيه الينكات هى فين؟


----------



## مهرائيل 22 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ربنا يعوضك شريط فعلا جاااامد


----------



## ماجد كرم (10 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ربنا معاكم الشريط جامد جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bisho102 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

يا جماعة  الشريط هينزل قريب اوى    وهيخلص بسرعة اوى  اوى  علشان هيكون شريط الموسم


----------



## ماجد كرم (20 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

فين اللينكات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ROWIS (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

يا جماعنه طالما هو مش معبرنا 
ياريت الموضوع يتمسح وخلاص


----------



## mofeed (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

بجد شوقتنا


----------



## bisho102 (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ياجماعة الشريط خلاص اتوزع فى المكتبات  وهو اكيد موجود فى كنيس القديسة دميانة بالهرم


----------



## egyptico (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

very good


----------



## jumanji (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jumanji (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

الشريط ده كنيستى هيا الى عاملاه و سامح عبيد كمان من كنيستى و هوه بجد فنان جامد جدا و أنا عندى الشريط ده بس للأسف مش عندى على الكمبيوتر و عايزاه بس مفيش رابط تحميل ليه !!!!!!!!


----------



## mero_2010 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه تؤنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

ياجماعة الشريط اصلا لسه بيتباع فمش ينفع ينزل علي النت دلوقت 

وعلي فكرة دول فريق جامدين جدا اصواتهم رائعة خصوصا

هايدي ناجي وروماني جميل بيعجبني صوتهم جدا
وسامح عبيد كمان


----------



## wa7wa7 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

[/LEFTa i i k,i ik,  j m :smi411:ml,l
:smi411:]​


----------



## narooo_2077 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

thanxxxxxxx mooooot


----------



## eid love jesus (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط جامد جدا تلحين الملحن سامح عبيد اللى فيه ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا اسم الشريط(تمن الشرا)*

يارت لو حد يقدر يساعدنا انا وينزل الشريط كله اولاد ملك الملوك اصلهم من كنستنا وبنشكر الاستاز سامح عبيد علي قياده الفريق


----------



## masry2008 (15 يوليو 2009)

جامد ياموحاااااااااااااااا


----------



## masry2008 (15 يوليو 2009)

جامدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على الشريط

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

